# Watch the instinct kick in! (video)



## Stubbornhillfarm (Sep 6, 2013)

The longer I have these pups, the more and more amazed I am by them.  They are playing and then all of a sudden...they hear something out of the ordinary and instinct kicks in! 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/ZK6Byf1h7jc?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

http://youtu.be/ZK6Byf1h7jc


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 6, 2013)

Just love it!!!!!!!!!!  

They really are getting their coats in! BEAUTIFUL!!!! Just love to see them! They make me happy! 
Love how- head went in air ... sniff sniff... they're gone!!!!!!!


----------



## bj taylor (Sep 7, 2013)

they're beautiful dogs.  that was fun to watch them just switch


----------



## treeclimber233 (Sep 9, 2013)

Drift does that too.  It does not matter what I want to do with him--petting, talking to, brushing--once his head goes up there is no holding on to him.  He is all business.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Sep 10, 2013)

treeclimber233 said:
			
		

> Drift does that too.  It does not matter what I want to do with him--petting, talking to, brushing--once his head goes up there is no holding on to him.  He is all business.


As he should be!  That's a good thing.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Sep 10, 2013)

Glad you enjoyed it Southern and BJ. They are so much fun to watch.


----------

